# Excellent News!!! So Happy



## hyper-Suze (May 25, 2012)

Following Monkeys advice about making self heard and not getting lost in the system, I decided to email both consultants to see where I am, when I'll be seen in a clinic and also what my recent hba is (had blood test monday)

So my pregnancy consultant replied that my first app is 13th June, my o/h's borthday so it would be really fab present for him if I did get a scan early(like some of you have mentioned) 
At least I am not lost in the system and I think by being seen regularly it will stop this feeling of time going soooooo slowly to get to the 12wk stage!

My other consultant replied minutes later to say he has my results and that despite having  done 4 home tests, the hcg in my blood has confirmed I am pregnant!
My iron, anemia and thyroid levels are fine (phew) and my HBA is.........

7.3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(It rose to 8.3 back in March following the trauma of my Dad)
I am over the moon that the level has gone down and now I am tightening control it should go down more!!

Also my pump doc said that if the sensors we have been given for keeps this week prove to be useful for me in the next few week then he said the hospital may fund for more sensors for throughout my pregnancy...

I feel like a princess with all this special treatment!!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

This is all brilliant news, Suze  And many congratulations on getting things confirmed - and the new HbA1c!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Great news! Well done for nudging them...!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 26, 2012)

Fantastic news Suze.
Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## vince13 (May 26, 2012)

Great news on all counts.  Bless you and may you keep happy and healthy.


----------



## trophywench (May 26, 2012)

Excellent news - do you get extra retinopathy checks when you are preg too?


----------



## Monkey (May 26, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Excellent news - do you get extra retinopathy checks when you are preg too?



Excellent news - hope you didn't think I was nagging you the other day tho! Really wasn't meaning to.

Eyes wise, the standard is screening in each trimester, altho I suspect that'll be more thorough if you've got existing problems.

So, count down to 13 June is on. Hooray!


----------



## hyper-Suze (May 26, 2012)

Thanks all, 

No of course not, at end of the day I've never been in this situation so as much advice is needed and I'm so glad I've got on it as that reassurance from the consultants has meant the world to me! Plus as our trust has only been doing pumps for 6-8 months, I think I'm the first one to be going through a pregnancy with one!! a learning curve for all!

Jenny - I have an eye check mid June as I had retinopathy last year, it had improved in Jan this year(great!) but they wanted to check up again in 6mth, I'll mention my news when there but I would imagine they may already know by then!

I can and can't wait for 13th June, can't wait for appointment, can wait as its o/h birthday and I'm paying for his tattoo...it's going to cost a fortune! although he has already dedicated a space within the design for our nippers DOB or name!


----------

